# Some sketches i just did



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## Miischiief (Jan 22, 2007)

You have definately got Tallent !!!!


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

very cool...i really like the first one


----------



## xX_JuniorPrincess_Xx (Feb 15, 2007)

Im not a good drawer.. Lots of people are here! :lol:


----------

